# James Bond: Pierce Brosnan möchte eine Frau in der Rolle von 007 sehen



## Icetii (9. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond: Pierce Brosnan möchte eine Frau in der Rolle von 007 sehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond: Pierce Brosnan möchte eine Frau in der Rolle von 007 sehen*


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2019)

Ich Tip auf min. 50 Kommentare. Das Thema hat Potential


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2019)

Wenn sie Cate Archer heißt und ne andere 00-Nummer bekommt ... warum nicht? Gerne auch wieder im 60er-Jahre Setting. Aber ich bin kein Fan davon Charaktere, die auf eine bestimmte Weise vom Autor erdacht wurden komplett neu zu interpretieren.


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2019)

Wie erwähnt als Spinoff im gleichen Universum ok als Bond 007 nicht.


----------



## Sanador (9. September 2019)

Es wäre erfrischend und aufregenden den Charakter 007 mit zwei X-Chromosomen zu versehen? 
Wieso muss ein ikonischer Figur verändert werden?
Wie schon von anderen genannt, wäre ein Spin-Off oder gleich eine eigenständige Kreation die bessere Lösung gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich Tip auf min. 50 Kommentare. Das Thema hat Potential



davon 3/4 das übliche Geschmarre wahrscheinlich


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2019)

Icetii schrieb:


> *James Bond: Pierce Brosnan möchte eine Frau in der Rolle von 007 sehen*


Und ich möchte gerne einen Film mit einem Sofa sehen, das das Universum erschafft und über seinen geheimen Schmutz und verlorenes Metallgeld in seinen Ritzen singt. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Kyamidos (9. September 2019)

Ich habe gehört der nächste Superman soll auch von einer Frau gespielt werden, wie soll die dann wohl heißen? Supergirl oder wie? Einfach lächerlich! Was kommt da noch auf uns zu? Batgirl, Spider-Woman, ...? Wann hört das endlich auf? 

Bestimmt kommt da irgendwann noch jemand auf die Idee aus dem Black Panther ein Pink Panther zu machen. Moment, Patrick Stewart hat ja schon einen Pink Panther gespielt. Und der Herr Stewart ist ja sehr beliebt, dann ist das wohl in Ordnung so!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. September 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich Tip auf min. 50 Kommentare. Das Thema hat Potential



Garantiert!
Der artverwandte Artikel "James Bond 25: Angeblicher neuer 007 im Film" hat es ja auch mit entsprechendem Hinweis auf 65 Kommentare gebracht!

So, und da ich momentan tiiieerisch faul bin, ,erspare ich mir mein Getippe und zitiere mich einfach mal selber aus besagtem Forum zum Artikel mit Thema weiblichem Bond:  


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch nix gegen eine neue Agentin aber als Spinoff, bei wirtschaftlichem Erfolg würde das dann schon eine eigene Filmreihe werden (mit Synergieeffekt, man kann entsprechende Darsteller in der jeweils anderen Reihe Gastauftritte tätigen lassen...).
> Also so etwas wie 006 oder 009 mit eigenem Decknamen, der auf die Nachfolgerinnen wie bei James Bond übergeht, irgendetwas kurzes prägnantes wie Jason Bourne, James Bond......Jamie Black?
> Das wäre ehrlich und würde nicht alle Fans des Charakters - der nun einmal als Grundeigenschaften männlich, very british und ein gerührten Martini schlürfender unverbesserlicher Macho (über die Zeit nur weniger schlimm) ist - vor den Kopf stoßen.
> So erschließt man neue Märkte, anstatt die Zuschauerschaft im besten Fall maximal auszutauschen, im schlechtesten Fall erhebliche Zuschauereinbußen zu verzeichnen (Ghostbusters läßt Grüßen).


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. September 2019)

> James Bond: Pierce Brosnan möchte eine Frau in der Rolle von 007 sehen



Tja, ich nicht. Und wenn soll es ein komplett neues Werk werden, ohne Bond-Marke.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Und wenn soll es ein komplett neues Werk werden, ohne Bond-Marke.



Das muss ja gar nicht sein, kann ja ein Spin-Off werden mit ner weiblichen MI-6 Agentin mit einer anderen 00-Kennung (009 oder so, an eine 9 könnte man auch das bekannte Pistolen-Logo machen) im selben Universum wie es bei Star Wars mit den "A Star Wars Storys" gemacht wird

Also "Ein James Bond Franchise-Film" oder sowas über oder unter den eigentlich Titel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurshi (9. September 2019)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört der nächste Superman soll auch von einer Frau gespielt werden, wie soll die dann wohl heißen? Supergirl oder wie? Einfach lächerlich! Was kommt da noch auf uns zu? Batgirl, Spider-Woman, ...? Wann hört das endlich auf?
> 
> Bestimmt kommt da irgendwann noch jemand auf die Idee aus dem Black Panther ein Pink Panther zu machen. Moment, Patrick Stewart hat ja schon einen Pink Panther gespielt. Und der Herr Stewart ist ja sehr beliebt, dann ist das wohl in Ordnung so!



HAHA Du solltest vorher googlen den es gibt Supergirl  tatsächlich . https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supergirl_(Comic)


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. September 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> HAHA Du solltest vorher googlen den es gibt Supergirl  tatsächlich . https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supergirl_(Comic)



Äh, ich glaube er meinte das sarkastisch, sonst hätte er wohl nicht auch noch Batgirl & Spider-Woman aufgezählt...


----------



## TheSinner (10. September 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und ich möchte gerne einen Film mit einem Sofa sehen, das das Universum erschafft und über seinen geheimen Schmutz und verlorenes Metallgeld in seinen Ritzen singt. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.




Schade dass Pratchett von uns gegangen ist, das wäre genau sein Ding gewesen 


Davon ab zumThema:

Würde mich nicht stören solange sie nicht als Bond bezeichnet wird. 007 wäre vollkommen in Ordnung da das ein generischer Codename ist und somit geschlechtsneutral. Zwar wäre Bond möglich via Verwandtschaft aber das fänd ich schlichtweg zum Kotzen, es wäre völlig unrealistisch dass sie die Tochter/Schwester/Frau von Bond wäre und zuuuufällig auch die harten Anforderungen des Mi6 erfüllt. Nein Danke.

Ansonsten? Mit Bond als Cameo? Kein Ding, kann auch gern viele Anspielungen drauf haben ("Geschüttelt oder gerührt?" - "Ich trinke keine Martinis") das ist voll okay für mich, nur bitte nicht versuchen Bond irgendwie als Namen beizubehalten (nein, ich glaub auch nicht an zufällige Namensgleichheit bei so einer wichtigen Rolle).


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich möchte gerne einen Film mit einem Sofa sehen, das das Universum erschafft und über seinen geheimen Schmutz und verlorenes Metallgeld in seinen Ritzen singt. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.
> ...


Immerhin haben wir das Lied von Zappa zu dem Thema (teilweise in astreinem Deutsch gesungen):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vws83mrkIoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kyamidos (10. September 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> ... es wäre völlig unrealistisch dass sie die Tochter/Schwester/Frau von Bond wäre und zuuuufällig auch die harten Anforderungen des Mi6 erfüllt. Nein Danke.



Na wenn deine Ansprüche dahingehend so hoch sind wie, laut deinem Profilbild, beim Weihnachtsmann (oder wer soll das sein?), dann würde dir ja selbst Melissa McCarthy als nächste Jane Bond genügen


----------



## TheSinner (10. September 2019)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Na wenn deine Ansprüche dahingehend so hoch sind wie, laut deinem Profilbild, beim Weihnachtsmann (oder wer soll das sein?), dann würde dir ja selbst Melissa McCarthy als nächste Jane Bond genügen



Ja, anhand der Kleidung und Farbgebung soll das eindeutig der Weihnachtsmann sein. Wenn du deine Frage präziser formuliert hättest, hätt ich dir natürlich auch gleich sagen können dass das Joey Ryan ist. Der Mann ist der personifizierte Anspruch, vielen Dank 

Meine Ansprüche sind also wie du siehst eher hoch, sei es an Fragestellungen, weibliche Bonddarsteller oder an Menschen die mit ihrem Penis andere Menschen zur Verzweiflung treiben können oder für einen signifikanten Absatz von Babyöl verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. September 2019)

Da hier fast schon Konsens () besteht, hinsichtlich Spinoff, neuer Deckname und neue Codezahl für eine weibliche MI6 Agentin - würde ich gerne sehen wer gescheite knackig kurze und einprägsame Namensvorschläge in petto hat.
Ich mach den Anfang (ok hatte ich schon geschrieben...):
Jamie Black.


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2019)

Kate Archer. Aber Uppps. Der Name ist sicher urheberrechtlich geschützt. Dann halt Kathy James.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. September 2019)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> dann würde dir ja selbst Melissa McCarthy als nächste Jane Bond genügen



Zu Spät, gibt schon Spy Susan Cooper: Undercover. Der übrigens ziemlich gut ist. (Allerdings ist Jason Statham da der echte, knallharte Geheimagent).


Ich möchte gerne ein modernes Agentin mit Herz. Knallharte Spionin trifft auf lieben Hausmann und alleinerziehenden Vater. Aber da würden sicher auch viele murren.


----------



## shippy74 (10. September 2019)

Die Reihe heißt  doch James Bond  und nicht Jasmin, Jaquelin oder Chantal Bond. Ich finde das mehr als Affig,das man da jetzt ne Frau nehmen will oder soll.  Will ich als Fan garnicht sehen, den neuen Ghostbusters  hab ich auch links liegen lassen.  Wenn das so weiter geht dann haben wir dann irgendwann einen The Fast and The Furious  mit E Autos und E Roller. Kann man machen,muß man aber nicht....

Edeltraut Bond 007  - Ohne mich,zumal dann die ganzen Verfolgungsjagten schon beim Ein oder Ausparken scheitern...  Entweder kommt die Alte nicht aus der Parklücke raus oder die Kiste Explodiert beim Einparken


----------



## Kyamidos (10. September 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> ... Joey Ryan ...



Meine Vermutung war ja Mr. December vom Schwulen-Pornostar-Kalender. Aber so ist das halt wenn man es nicht in eine anspruchsvolle Branche schafft muss man sich halt mit sowas wie Wrestling begnügen.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. September 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> The Fast and The Furious  mit E Autos



warum nicht?

Tesla Karren zum Beispiel würde da schon dazu passen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch als Bond Auto würde der was hermachen


----------



## Kyamidos (10. September 2019)

Der Plot für den nächsten James Bond: 
Der Super-Bösewicht ist diesmal ein irrer Genetiker der die ganze Menschheit in Schwein-Mensch-Hybriden verwandeln möchte, um damit die Überbevölkerungs- und Nahrungsmittelversorgungsproblematik gleichzeitig zu lösen. Sein super geheimen Plan hat er in das Genmaterial seiner Spermien codiert, die im Falle seines Todes sofort vernichtet werden. Es ist also nur auf ähm "natürlichen" Weg möglich an diesen Plan heran zu kommen. Da die superkonservative britische Regierung alle Frauen aus Armee und Geheimdienst rausgeschmissen hat, wird der heldenhaft-patriotische James Bond damit beauftragt sein Geschlecht umwandel zu lassen; Q hat zudem eine künstliche Gebärmutter mit Miniatur-Kryotechnik-Anlage entworfen. Als heiße Blondine ist es also nun Bonds aufgabe den stock-heterosexuellen Wissenschaftler zu verführen um den Plan aus ihm zu extrahieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kate Archer. Aber Uppps. Der Name ist sicher urheberrechtlich geschützt. Dann halt Kathy James.



Wie wäre es denn mit "*Bonnie James*"?


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2019)

Stand irgendwo auf dem Beiwerk (Plattencover, oder sonstwo) zu "Wishful thinking" von Propaganda:

Und umzuschaffen das Gesschaffene 
Dass sich's nicht zum Starren waffne 
Wikt ewiges lebendiges Thun

_Göthe_


----------



## TheSinner (10. September 2019)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung war ja Mr. December vom Schwulen-Pornostar-Kalender. Aber so ist das halt wenn man es nicht in eine anspruchsvolle Branche schafft muss man sich halt mit sowas wie Wrestling begnügen.



Och ist das süß. Haben dir Beiträge von mir mal so sehr total nicht gefallen dass du nun händeringend irgendwas suchst wo du glaubst ich würd mit mehr als einem müden Schmunzeln reagieren? Mir ist das völlig wurscht was du darüber dekst, ich hab weder die Zeit noch die Muße dich darüber aufzuklären, ist ja nicht mein Verlust  

Hast du eigentlich auch noch was zum Thema beizutragen oder fass ich das mit "     " ganz gut zusammen?


----------



## Kyamidos (10. September 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch noch was zum Thema beizutragen oder fass ich das mit "     " ganz gut zusammen?



Ich habe doch etwas zum Thema beigetragen! Du hast dich hier doch als konservativer Kulturwächter präsentiert, der anderen vorschreiben möchte wie sie ihre künstlerischen Ziele verwirklichen sollen. Gleichzeitig hast du aber kein Problem damit ein anderes Kulturgut (Weihnachtsmann) durch den Dreck zu ziehen. Das habe ich entlarvt! Du widersprichst dir selbst und somit bist du es der nichts zu sagen hat.


----------



## mrvice (11. September 2019)

James  Bond eine frau spielen zulassen ich wiederhole "JAMES BOND"! ist genauso scheiße wie Ariel schwarz zu machen.
Was kommt als nächstes Penisochio der statt ner langen nase einen steifen kriegt?
oder der Biene Maja-mann. 
Schwarze, weiße, gelbe und braune schlümpfe?


----------



## Kyamidos (11. September 2019)

mrvice schrieb:


> James  Bond eine frau spielen zulassen ich wiederhole "JAMES BOND"! ist genauso scheiße wie ...
> Schwarze, weiße, gelbe und braune schlümpfe?



Ja, schwarze Schlümpfe! Unvorstellbar! 
https://schlumpf.fandom.com/de/wiki/Schwarzschlumpf

James Bond war schon immer eine Frau, schließlich gibt es eine lange Tradition von Geschichten über Frauen die sich als Mann ausgeben. Und auch reale Fälle. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_als_Mann_verkleideter_weiblicher_Milit%C3%A4rpersonen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. September 2019)

mrvice schrieb:


> Schwarze, weiße, gelbe und braune schlümpfe?


Du meinst Papa Schlumpf macht wieder Genexperimente für mehr Diversität ?


----------



## shippy74 (11. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> Tesla Karren zum Beispiel würde da schon dazu passen
> 
> ...



Weil da die Motoren Geräusche fehlen, bin halt altmodisch. Ich mag es wenn es  im Kino brummt. Wenn ich summen will setz ich mich vor nen Bienenstock

Drücken ---->     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcIp-dNLFYM


----------

